# Hds 9 vs 12 input



## Nate167

Looking at adding 2nd finder to boat. Trying to decide between hds 9 or 12. Also trying to decide on getting 3d structure scan. Anyone use the 3d scan yet? Worth the $$ difference for it? Does anyone who has the 9 regret not getting the 12? 

I currently am running a helix 12si and looking to jump ship on my 2nd finder. I know i cant run both at the same time...


----------



## K gonefishin

I have an 8 and 9 I would rather have two smaller units than one 12. I don't have 3D scam but checked it out on my buddies boat the other night and it was pretty damn amazing very very cool. Lowrance units are better expecially for
Mapping and 2d sonar


----------



## Nate167

Went up to Cabelas the other day to look at a 12 since no one around me has it on display. Man is the screen huge compared to the Helix 12. I figured I would keep the HB due to Gen 2 coming out and the hit I would take selling it. I want the Lowrance for the sonar capabilities and figured I would run Terrova with HB for maps and autopilot. Having both at the helm with Lowrance on a ram mount. The HDS does also interest me in the ability to control or view from tablet (bow unit). When I looked at the 9 I did like the screen size. Like the 12 better of course lol but the cost difference for the larger screen is what's making me think between the two.


----------



## Shortdrift

A friend of mine has the 9 and it is quite adequate size wise even when using split screen sonar/gps. I agree 100% with K gone on two smaller rather than one large, Two also gives you a back up.


----------



## drl149

Have gen 3 Lowrance 9 and love it. of course bigger is better if running one unit, but the price point between the 9 and 12 lowerance gen 3 is over a grand. If I was to run two units I would use 2 9" or a 9 and a 7 just for the price point over the 12".


----------



## K gonefishin

I saw Lowrance just released a 9 and 12 in the Elite series, the 12 runs 1900


----------



## Nate167

K gonefishin said:


> I saw Lowrance just released a 9 and 12 in the Elite series, the 12 runs 1900


I looked at the elite series and i'm sold on the hds.


----------



## wallyandre

The Elite Ti are the same as a hds w/o the ethernet


----------



## Overwatchmike

I run 2 HDS 9's Gen3's at the helm and then have a tablet that i have on a RAM mount with bases at the bow and at the stern.

Sent ya a PM on a great place to order from.


----------



## rockytop

wait till the 15th if you have extra cash.


----------



## rmike425

What happens on the 15th?


----------



## Nate167

Looks like Lowrance is announcing HDS Carbon Series today. It's already on their website. 

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/HDS-Carbon/


----------



## Nate167

Thanks for all the feedback! Im going to go with 2 9's. So that there is a backup unit. Now just need to decide if i want a hds 3 or carbon. Does anyone have issues looking at their hds 3 with polarized sunglasses on? I see the carbon is supposed to be better for this. Right now my hb is a pita to see when i have sunglasses on


----------



## Overwatchmike

I've never had an issue. If you have a tablet you can use it with the wifi and have a 3rd unit wherever you want in the boat. If you have a large tablet I have a RAM holder I can sell you. Brand new, I bought the wrong size


----------



## rockytop

O
Find the best deal on a gen2 or gen 3 touch.


----------



## Nate167

Does lowrance do larger price breaks closer to new system launch? Thinking about doing a carbon 9 for dual processor with the 3D scan and then a hds3 9 for my second unit.


----------



## Overwatchmike

3 weeks ago I picked up a HDS 9 Gen3 from BBG marine for $1100..... Keep your eyes out for deals


----------



## Nate167

Overwatchmike said:


> 3 weeks ago I picked up a HDS 9 Gen3 from BBG marine for $1100..... Keep your eyes out for deals


Talked to them today he won't be getting any more of those in at that price


----------



## Griff

Tacklewarehouse has the lowrance boat packages the you can get multiple units with the point one and all the transducers and you save big I run a hds12 at the console and a hds9 and helix 9 at the bow all good but glad I went with the 12


----------



## Nate167

Griff said:


> Tacklewarehouse has the lowrance boat packages the you can get multiple units with the point one and all the transducers and you save big I run a hds12 at the console and a hds9 and helix 9 at the bow all good but glad I went with the 12


Going with the boat in box. I like that it comes with everything you need plus I can network to my opti smart craft. Both units will run at the helm.


----------



## Griff

Boat in a box yeah that's the best deal you save big if u wait till April 4th or 5th they have a tax sale and u can save 20percent off your order but they may be out by then since there now coming out with the carbon units


----------



## rockytop

i am hanging on to my hds gen2 8 for as long as i can, just didnt like the resolution on the gen 2 and gen3 9 inch touch units. the carbon changes all that. my hds8 will mark any fish erie has any depth and my hds7 full screen for gps works good. here is a good read about lowrance. https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=no&u=http://teamcolibri.blogspot.com/&prev=search


----------



## Nate167

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I ended up buying the hds 9 &12 boat in a box. Tackle direct has a promo code for $350 off this week if anyone else is looking. Excited to get the units and uninstall hb unit and start on lowrance network. Benefit of storing boat in heated garage. Almost went with 2 12's. but that's too much for the helm area. Will be running both on helm with a tablet on stern for a remote screen when trolling.


----------

